# She'll be sulking today



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Leaving Ruby at home for todays shoot  I think she got a grass seed or something lodged in her paw last week, she's been constantly licking and chewing it all week to the point where she's made it look quite raw. I put a sock on it mid week and have been bathing it with salt water and yesterday we think we may have got something out, but maybe not all of it as it's still tender. She'll be double sulking if she discovers I'm taking my mates 2 black labs today instead of her!!
If there's no improvement over the weekend it'll be a trip to the vets so I'd best get some invoices sent out to my customers lol!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,27274.msg195170.html#msg195170

This was Whistler about 3 weeks ago...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

poor whistler, but yep, put the "cone of shame" on Ruby tonight, she's taken herself upstairs to bed early tonight, proper sulking


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

sulk lasted a full 5 minutes! back down here, cone of shame restricting my view of my keypad...back to the old days of one finger typing


----------

